# Turquoise Jr. Gent with custom finial



## eskimo (Dec 4, 2008)

After seeing Ken Ferrell's Amboyna Gent, I was inspired to try a custom finial.


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful pen, I love the custom finial. Nice work.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 4, 2008)

Ya got it down,  Nice job.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic job. The finial really sets it off.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 4, 2008)

Bob, that's a great looking pen.  The blank goes so well with the kit and the custom finial looks great.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice work,I like the color/plating match up.
Your finial work looks good!.


----------



## talbot (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful color and a very attractive looking pen.
regards, Bill


----------



## Roy99664 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice job. Love the finial treatment.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 6, 2008)

That is really nice. I gotta try that finial thing.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome marriage of plating and blank, the custom finial adds a touch of class!


----------



## DSallee (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree with Mark.. Very nice combination of blank and plating... It reminds me of a 1957 Chevy, very Classy! And the finial, PERFECT touch!

Thanks for sharing
Dave


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah.. 57 Chevy!  I knew that color was tickling the brain for some reason..

I like it. When I saw it the other night I went looking through the library
to see if someone had hints & tips on making a custom finial, but I didn't
find anything in the way of articles. Plenty of great examples.
I could wing it, but has anyone seen any articles on it?


----------



## jeff (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks nice on the front page, too. :good:


----------



## BruceK (Dec 6, 2008)

Charlie,

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/custom_finial.pdf


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 6, 2008)

Bob,
Congrats on making the front page!:biggrin:
Well deserved,it's a great pen.


----------



## soccer2010 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow ... that is a great looking pen and the kit goes great with the blank.


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 6, 2008)

Bob,

Well done!


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 6, 2008)

eskimo said:


> After seeing Ken Ferrell's Amboyna Gent, I was inspired to try a custom finial.[/quote]  Hi Bob; That is some gorgeous pen and deserves to be the Featured Photo. Now I have to figure what I have to do to get back there.
> 
> Can someone show me how to make a custom finial!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ah.. thanks Bruce!  I didnt run across that when searching. THe bushing
makes sense.

Mack, follow that link!

I didnt put an apostrophe in the words didnt because when I try to type
an apostrophe, for some reason it opens the search function in my browser.
I dont usually skip them..


----------



## SherryD (Dec 7, 2008)

You hit a home run on this one


----------



## arjudy (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations on making the front page!!!


----------

